# Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot Ostsee 2020



## blumi (26. Januar 2018)

Moin Moin, 


auch wenn es noch kein Frühling ist geht es hier und da schon mal los#:.

Ich war gestern selbst mal unterwegs und es war mühsam ein paar Dorsche zu suchen.​ Am Ende waren´s genau 5 #6


----------



## AllroundAlex (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Petri!

Haben alle eine schöne Größe und für mitte Januar sieht das doch echt gut aus.


----------



## kneew (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Petri zu deinen 5er und das mit Belly sehr nice.. Danke für die Bilder hier. #h weiter so.. 



War heute mal in Börgerende vom Strand aus und die kleinen Struller waren in versammelter Mannschaft vor Ort. Blieb aber nur zum C and R.. Diese kleinen Struller |wavey:


----------



## Smallmouth (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Petri Blumi , 
ist schon ein guter Spot , jetzt 
im Januar ( gefühlt April) so gute 
Fische noch im Uferbereich und 
keine Struller dabei . 
Ab Mitte nächster Woche wird’s 
kalt , dann ist äh da vorbei und 
ausserdem ist noch Schonzeit mit
nur 3 Dorschen dann . 
Aber die Platten gehen noch gut wenn 
der Wind das zu lässt.


----------



## blumi (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



Smallmouth schrieb:


> Petri Blumi ,
> ist schon ein guter Spot , jetzt
> im Januar ( gefühlt April) so gute
> Fische noch im Uferbereich und
> ...



#h ja es ist immer wieder schön noch besser zusammen fischen....#: ich denke für Dienstag wird es nochmal gehen das kleine Windfenster zum Nachmittag... wir werden sehen....


----------



## blumi (31. Januar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Moin Moin,

gestern nochmal das kleine Windfenster ausgenutzt leider konnte mein rauher Geselle nicht mit .... an die Küste.  Wir sind halt verwegene Gesellen die in hellen Vollmondnächten#: an der Ostseeküste dem Fisch nachstellen. "Zita von Dorschleo"

Es gab nochmal 5 Dörsch.... ab Morgen ist das Baglimit 
dann 3 St.... dann wird die "Limanda Limanda" nochmal bisschen beangelt#6 euch Petri Heil


----------



## blumi (4. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

die Ostseehunter waren wieder los am Freitag 12 Uhr Feierabend gemacht. :vik: Dann ging es los, kurz die Seeringler abgeholt und dann auf die A1 Richtung Hohwachter Bucht.

Dann pünktlich um 13 Uhr ins Wasser mit dem Buttlöffel dann suchen wo sind die Klieschen von den letzten Wochen.....

Immer nur mal hier und da eine ....


----------



## blumi (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Es knister immer wieder wenn man Morgens ans Wasser fährt:s und freut sich wenn sich die 4 Jungs zum Bellyboot Angeln treffen....

Heute früh 7 Uhr Hohwachter Bucht... bis 12 Uhr mit Buttlöffel und Seeringler...#a es sollten die immer doch dicken Klieschen "Limanda Limanda" gekitzelt werden... meine 20 St. und Maky seine 15 St.

Ein toller Tag zusammen mit den 4 Jungs über 60 Klieschen.... ein schöner Tag zusammen...#6


----------



## banzinator (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Schöne Strecke. Gefällt mir


----------



## Holzwurm81 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Petri echt spitze


----------



## Holzwurm81 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Ich will auch unbedingt mal los , leider wenig Zeit


----------



## Heilbutt (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



blumi schrieb:


> Es knister immer wieder wenn man Morgens an Wasser fährt:s und freut sich wenn sie 4 Jungs zum Bellyboot Angeln treffen....
> 
> Heute früh 7 Uhr Hohwachter Bucht... bis 12 Uhr mit Buttlöffel und Seeringler...#a es sollten die immer doch dicken Kliesschen "Limanda Limanda" gekitzelt werden... meine 20 St. und Maky sein 15 St.
> 
> Ein toller Tag zusammen mit 4 Jungs über 60 Klieschen.... ein schöner Tag zusammen...#6



Wahnsinn! Ich bin begeistert! Dickes Petri an euch!

Sind das wirklich alles Klieschen? Da sind ja einige ordentlich kapitale dabei!?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## blumi (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> Wahnsinn! Ich bin begeistert! Dickes Petri an euch!
> 
> Sind das wirklich alles Klieschen? Da sind ja einige ordentlich kapitale dabei!?
> 
> ...



Petri Dank Holger,

ja das sind 18 Klieschen und 2 schöne Rauhbutt dabei.

Vom Licht sieht man das nicht überall das die glasigen Klieschen sind.... das sind wirklich sehr große Fische paar kleine 10 bis 15 cm gingen zurück....

wenn die sich an der Spinnrute bei 7 bis 8 Meter tiefe krumm machen das bringt Spaß|wavey:
Angeln ist Leidenschaft und die Zeit muß man sich nehmen

Gruß an Alle:vik:


----------



## AllroundAlex (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Ich habe gestern meinen Feierabend auch genutzt und mal die Ringler zum Wasser gebracht.

Gab dann 2 Dorsche mit 50cm / 52cm und ein paar Platte.

Hat Spaß gemacht bei dem Ententeich und etwas Sonne von oben :vik:


----------



## Smallmouth (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Moin  AllroundAlex , schön das es geklappt hat .
Wir haben heut noch mal die Sonne ausgenutz . 
Es scheint das die Kollegen morgens hungriger
sind . Wir hatten bis 11:00 ständig Kontakte , später 
dann wurde es weniger , dafür aber der Wind mehr .
War schon ein Kampf bei Wind mit Strömung aus einer
Richtung . 
Nach einer Kaffeepause gab es noch ein Spotwechsel und 
paar Dorsche .


----------



## Hering 58 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Petri euch beiden,sehr schöne Strecke habt ihr.


----------



## Heilbutt (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



Smallmouth schrieb:


> Moin  AllroundAlex , schön das es geklappt hat .
> Wir haben heut noch mal die Sonne ausgenutz .
> Es scheint das die Kollegen morgens hungriger
> sind . Wir hatten bis 11:00 ständig Kontakte , später
> ...



#6
Ich fall´langsam vom Glauben ab!
Echt beeindruckend was ihr da mitten im Winter für Stückzahlen abgreift! Sehr großer Sport!:m
Aber wieder nicht nur Klieschen, oder?!?

Sind diese Mengen "normal", oder ist heuer einfach ein guter Platten-Jahrgang?!?

Wenn ich gelegentlich die Hohwachter Bucht mit der Brandungsstippe aufsuche, siehts meistens DEUTLICH magerer aus...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## blumi (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> #6
> Ich fall´langsam vom Glauben ab!
> Echt beeindruckend was ihr da mitten im Winter für Stückzahlen abgreift! Sehr großer Sport!:m
> Aber wieder nicht nur Klieschen, oder?!?
> ...



Hallo Holger,

da waren diesmal wirklich mehr Klieschen. Ausser ein großer Goldbutt... und zwei kleine zurück... und sogar 10 cm Klieschen hatte ich 4 zurückgesetzt... das ist dort jetzt im Winter nicht mit dem Brandungsangeln vergleichbar, wir waren bei 8 - 10 Meter Tiefe... ich denke das die im Sommer mehr Herbst dann von der Brandung vieleicht möglich sind.... 

@ AllroundAlex ich bin gespannt du bist ja nochmal los Petri Heil.... Restwürmer verangeln berichte mal....#6


----------



## AllroundAlex (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Wird sich wohl auf Freitag / Wochenende verschieben. Ich will auch mal in der Morgendämmerung raus, weil ich beim letzten mal ab Mittag echt suchen mußte.

@Heilbutt: Mit der Brandungsrute kommst du nicht so weit raus, selbst wenn du der beste Werfer der Welt wärst


----------



## Heilbutt (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



AllroundAlex schrieb:


> ....
> 
> @Heilbutt: Mit der Brandungsrute kommst du nicht so weit raus, selbst wenn du der beste Werfer der Welt wärst



genau DAS in wirklich einer der Gründe weshalb ich ernsthaft über die Anschaffung eines BB oder SOT nachdenke!:m

Wie weit seid ihr denn bei den 8 - 10 m Wassertiefe ungefähr vom Ufer entfernt?
Ich schätze so 400 - 500 m?!?

Zu weit um werfen, und zu nah das man ein Motorboot haben muß, gelle ?!?|supergri

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Smallmouth (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Moin Heilbutt , die Stückzahlen sind normal 
Ich hatte schon vor 2 Jahen immer mal 
solche Tage im Januar/Februar wenn das Wetter es 
zulässt viele Klieschen. Die Größen sind allerdings schon
genial . Wir können den Bereich auch erst ab Januar Fischen 
wegen Schonzeit der Meerforelle. 
Ab Mai geht es wieder in Scharbeutz/Haffkrug los , 
da kann man auch Sternstunden auf Butt /Flunder erleben , Fische
bis 45 +cm sind immer dabei . Leider sind im letzen Jahr viele kleine 
Dorsche da gewesen ( was natürlich gut ist ) aber beim Buttanglen eher
hinderlich , dazu kommen dann manchmal noch fingerlange Wittlinge dann 
Kannste einpacken . Dies Problem hat man im Sommer auch in WH . 
Ansonsten ist die Fischerei momentan echt gut , aber ab dem WE sollen wir
noch mal richtige Minusgrade bekommen ..... Zwangspause .


----------



## Smallmouth (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Heilbutt , ich schätze mal so um die 200 bis 300 m
bei 400 bis 500 m hat man lt. Navconics schon 14 m 
Sind wir auch schon gewesen war aber kein Fisch . 
Gestern erst weit draußen , später mit der Sonne 
dichter unter Land , wenn der Wind Tage vorher 
schön drauf stand , dann auch schon bei gut 100 m. 
Aber selbst da kommen die Brandler nicht hin .


----------



## Heilbutt (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Na ja, 100 m schaff ich eigentlich schon.
Und gute Werfer schaffen noch einiges mehr...
Ich zähl mich aber definitiv nicht dazu. #d

Gruß

Holger


----------



## AllroundAlex (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Ich hatte meine ersten Bissse so bei ca 200m. Und dann bin ich im Slalom hin und her gepaddelt um Strecke zu machen. Nebenbei mit der einen Rute immer noch geworfen um noch mehr Fläche abzusuchen.


----------



## Kev (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Knaller-Berichte von euch - stark Jungs!!!

Nach einjähriger Belly-Abstinenz in der Ostsee werde ich demnächst auch mal wieder ne Runde paddeln. Frage an die Ortskundigen: Wo wären in WH gute Park- und Einstiegsmöglichkeiten? War bisher immer nur in Dahme oder auf Fehmarn... 
Der Parkplatz an der Mühlenau, wo auch die Meefo-Angler Spalier stehen? Oder gibt's da Alternativen (Richtung Oldenburger Graben?)? #6#6#6


----------



## blumi (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



Kev schrieb:


> Knaller-Berichte von euch - stark Jungs!!!
> 
> Nach einjähriger Belly-Abstinenz in der Ostsee werde ich demnächst auch mal wieder ne Runde paddeln. Frage an die Ortskundigen: Wo wären in WH gute Park- und Einstiegsmöglichkeiten? War bisher immer nur in Dahme oder auf Fehmarn...
> Der Parkplatz an der Mühlenau, wo auch die Meefo-Angler Spalier stehen? Oder gibt's da Alternativen (Richtung Oldenburger Graben?)? #6#6#6



Moin Moin Kevin,

man kann gut am Oldenburger Graben parken aber bei schönem Wetter wird das da schnell voll.... und sonst sind dort nicht viele möglichkeiten....

Wann ist den demnächst.... und nur Paddel:g???
...welchen Fisch willst du fangen#a???

Gruß blumi


----------



## Kev (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



blumi schrieb:


> Moin Moin Kevin,
> 
> man kann gut am Oldenburger Graben parken aber bei schönem Wetter wird das da schnell voll.... und sonst sind dort nicht viele möglichkeiten....
> 
> ...



Wollte auch mal ne Runde Platten ärgern. Hab bisher immer nur auf Dorsch gefischt (meist Dahme oder halt Fehmarn) und hier und da mal n Butt als Beifang gehabt... ne Platten-Tour wär mal was feines, daher die Frage nach Anfahrt und Parkmöglichkeiten... #6


----------



## Rheinangler (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



Smallmouth schrieb:


> Moin Heilbutt , die Stückzahlen sind normal
> Ich hatte schon vor 2 Jahen immer mal
> solche Tage im Januar/Februar wenn das Wetter es
> zulässt viele Klieschen. Die Größen sind allerdings schon
> ...



Hi, 

kannst Du mir - als interessierte Binnenlandsratte - erklären, warum Du explizit schreibst, dass es ab Mai auf der "anderen Seite" wieder los geht? 

Ich habe tatsächlich auch schon festgestellt, dass die Fänge höchst untereschiedlich sind (Hohwachter Bucht / Lübecker Bucht). 
Erklären konnte ich es mir nicht und habe zuletzt immer lieber die Lübecker Bucht angesteuert, da ich den Bereich bei WH als relativ fischleer (Dorsch) empfunden habe. Ihr / Du scheint da aber aktuell ganz gut zu fangen. Gibt es eine Begründung für die saisonalen Unterschiede?

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## ragbar (1. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Wassertemperatur, beeinflußt durch mehr Süßwassereintrag auf der Lübeckerseite, vermutlich.


----------



## Smallmouth (2. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kannst Du mir - als interessierte Binnenlandsratte - erklären, warum Du explizit schreibst, dass es ab Mai auf der "anderen Seite" wieder los geht?
> 
> ...



Die Hohwachter Bucht hatte 2 schlechte Jahre , viele Theorien wurden bereits diskutiert , eine z.B. der Fall mit dem Löschwasser 
aus dem Apenrader Hafen . Der Dorsch war 2015 /16 so gut wie 
weg aus er Hohwachter Bucht , Butt und Mefo gingen noch ganz gut . Letztes Jahr im Herbst war der Dorsch wieder da, aber 
sehr viel Nachwuchs was aber auch in der LB der Fall war .

Platte in der LB war eigentlich immer das ganze 
Jahr gut , aber leider mussten wir feststellen das im Dez. 
2017 mit einmal kein Butt mehr ans Band ging . Der Dez. 
ist eigentlich ein super Monat , die Fische waren schön dick .
Wir haben 2018 im Januar / Februar immer wieder mal 
ein Versuch gestartet, aber nur kleine Dorsche.
Die Jahre davor haben wir auch in den Wintermonaten viel 
Butt gefangen , waren natürlich noch nicht in guter Kondition,
Ich hoffe das wir demnächst auch in Scharbeutz/ Hafkrug wieder
Platte fangen können und dann ab Mai auch in guter Konditionen.
Nächste Woche ist die Eiszeit zu Ende , dann wird wieder angegriffen. 
Wir werden berichten ....


----------



## ragbar (3. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Wundert mich jetzt, habe im Juni 15 hervorragend Dorsch in der Hohwachter Bucht gefangen. Aber gut, vom Boot sieht das anders aus als vom Belly.


----------



## Smallmouth (3. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Mach gut angehen , 2017 kaum auf der Seite gefischt , LB ging sehr gut deshalb keinen Versuch in der HB gemacht . 
Aber gut zuhören , ein Camper vom Schießplatz Putlus erzählte 
uns gerade letzte Woche , das man im Herbst auch wieder ein paar 
Gute beim Mefopeischen erwischen konnte . 
Durch das Baglimit fischen wir wenig gezielt auf Dorsch , hatten beim Plattenangeln immer ne Mahlzeit Dorsch dabei . 
Aber es geht Aufwärts und die Dorsche in Daze oder WH waren immer sehr gut .
Leider schläft das hier immer mehr ein und es gibt
kaum noch Erfahrungsaustausch.


----------



## Ines (3. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Schade, dass so wenig Resonanz kommt. Ich bin jedenfalls dankbar für deine Berichte - habe dich auch irgendwann mal da draußen in der HB im Bellyboot vom Ufer aus gesehen. Jetzt weiß ich jedenfalls, dass du das bist, der hier postet.


----------



## Brutzlaff (3. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Die wenige Resonanz momentan liegt gaaanz eventuell auch an den momentan herrschenden Witterungsverhältnissen...


----------



## kneew (3. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Sehe ich genau so das Wetter ist ja Momentan nicht grade einladend aber in 1 1/2 Wochen gehts wieder mit dem BB raus es ist MeFo Zeit.. Nur n bissl mehr Sonne und andere Temps und ab gehts.. #6


----------



## Smallmouth (3. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Heute hätte man kein Belly gebraucht,da hätte man direkt von der Eiskante Butten können .....
Das muss aber richtig wärmer werden ansonsten 
wird das noch nichts in der LB .
Westseite sieht aber entspannt aus .


----------



## boot (3. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Mann das sind ja soviel schollen, das man sie ja vom Land aus mit der Hand landen kann.


----------



## Kev (5. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Sorry, wenn ich nochmal nachhake... aber mir ist das mit dem Parken in WH immer noch nicht ganz klar geworden. Kann mir da nochmal jemand helfen und sagen, wo man am besten parken kann? Ein dickes DANKE SCHÖN vorab!


----------



## AllroundAlex (6. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



Kev schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich nochmal nachhake... aber mir ist das mit dem Parken in WH immer noch nicht ganz klar geworden. Kann mir da nochmal jemand helfen und sagen, wo man am besten parken kann? Ein dickes DANKE SCHÖN vorab!




Sowohl an der "Alten Liebe" sowie dem "Bootshaus" findest du Parkplätze.

Alte liebe stehst recht dicht am Wasser und beim Bootshaus stehst du kostenlos ca 300m vom Wasser entfernt. Wenn du bezahlst, kommst auch dichter ran


----------



## Kev (6. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



AllroundAlex schrieb:


> Sowohl an der "Alten Liebe" sowie dem "Bootshaus" findest du Parkplätze.
> 
> Alte liebe stehst recht dicht am Wasser und beim Bootshaus stehst du kostenlos ca 300m vom Wasser entfernt. Wenn du bezahlst, kommst auch dichter ran



Toppi, Danke!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (10. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

moin, werde morgen früh mal mein Kayak in Pelzerhaken zu Wasser lassen, und schaun ob Heringe gehn....bin gegen 7.00 bei Sail and Surf#h


----------



## Smallmouth (10. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Ja dann mal viel Silber , wir hatten 
vor der Eiszeit ( ca. 2 Wochen ) vom Belly
Hering auf Blinker bei ca. 6 m , leider kein
Heringspatanoster dabei gehabt. 

Gestern dann mal wieder versucht mit
Heringspatanoster und es zappelt auch was 
aber leider nur Dorsche in Heringsgrösse , 
Gegen Abend gab es noch paar Küchendorsche 
auf Gummi .
Werde morgen auch mal wieder auf Platte versuchen 
In WH .


----------



## blumi (10. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



Buttie-Hohlie schrieb:


> moin, werde morgen früh mal mein Kayak in Pelzerhaken zu Wasser lassen, und schaun ob Heringe gehn....bin gegen 7.00 bei Sail and Surf#h



Petri Heil Buttie-Hohlie...

ich bin leider nur auf der Web Cam... schön zuhören von dir#6

bin gespannt... #:#: auf silber...#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Sachen sind gepackt und verladen, gleich noch nen Brot schmieren, Bananen einpacken und dann mal los in der Hoffnung das bei der Temperaturerhöhung kein Nebel kommt.....werde berichten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

sehr neblig, nur 1 Doesch, der ging zurück, also doch mal nach WH.....


----------



## blumi (12. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



Buttie-Hohlie schrieb:


> sehr neblig, nur 1 Doesch, der ging zurück, also doch mal nach WH.....



Moin Moin,

ja der Nebel war dann zum Glück davon... ich habe auch über Webcam nichts gesehen  ( noch geschlafen um 7 Uhr )

...schade das du keine Heringe gefunden hast... 

ich habe die war leider nicht im Land.... aber in WH war Fisch mein rauher Geselle hat wieder alles gegeben#a
Petri


----------



## blumi (22. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Moin Moin,

jetzt ist es wirklich schwer an den Fisch zu kommen...

Ich bin jetzt in der Lübeckerbucht zweimal los gewesen in der Woche und nach dem Sturm ist es wohl doch zu kalt geworden...

kein Fisch mehr ans Band bekommen im flachen bis 5 Meter nichts und sogar auf Tiefen von 10 Meter nichts nicht mal in der Dämmerung....

Aber wir werden am Wochenende nochmal starten....#:dann werden die Platten nochmal geärgert.... 

Bis dahin Gerätepflege und Wundenlecken von zwei Schneidertagen..... die ich noch nie auf der Ostsee hatte vom Belly|sagnix Petri Heil


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Bei mir lief es gestern Zwischen 13:00 Uhr und 16:00 Uhr ganz gut. :m
In Tiefen von 5-6 m fand ich die Dorsche. :vik:
Insgesamt wurden es 11 Stück und 3 durften mit nach Hause. Mein neues BB gut eingeweiht.
Wetter war bedeckt.
Fangort war zwischen Heiligendamm und Nienhagen. Köder Kopyto 10 cm rot schwarz mit 20 gr. Bleikopf. Strömung war recht ordentlich.
Wünsche euch auch noch ein Petri Heil! #6

TL Rolf #h


----------



## banzinator (25. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Denn wart ihr die beiden an der Schleuse #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Ach die Bilder. |kopfkrat


----------



## mefohunter84 (25. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Jetzt aber


----------



## moborie (25. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

hi -wie stehts denn mit Mefo , will nach Ostern mal für 3Tage testen ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Ostseesilber (25. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Petri Rolf! 

Welches belly hast du dir gegönnt? Gefällt es dir besser als mit dem kayak?

Gruß
Henryk


----------



## blumi (25. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Jetzt aber


  Petri Rolf#6

  Klasse das lief ja gut bei dir, bei uns in der Lübecker Bucht ist ganz schwer mit Dorsch zur Zeit.....

Ich war Heute in der Hochwachter Bucht mit meinem Rauhen Gesell Smallmouth.....

und haben die Limanda ( Kliesche ) noch mal einen Besuch erstattet|wavey:..... mit Bellyboot....


----------



## blumi (25. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



moborie schrieb:


> hi -wie stehts denn mit Mefo , will nach Ostern mal für 3Tage testen ??? |kopfkrat


  Moin Moin Gerhard,

das läuft seit 2 Tagen wie geschnitten Brot viele sind am Wasser und es kommt auch Fisch.... aber es ist jeder Tag anders das kann schnell zu Ende sein....

Petri Heil vielleicht lassen Sie dir welche über 

Gruß #v


----------



## blumi (26. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



blumi schrieb:


> Petri Rolf#6
> 
> Klasse das lief ja gut bei dir, bei uns in der Lübecker Bucht ist ganz schwer mit Dorsch zur Zeit.....
> 
> ...


Hier noch mal kurz der Einblick:g


----------



## Nidderauer (27. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



blumi schrieb:


> ...das kann schnell zu Ende sein....


 
 Hallo,

 wollte eigentlich auch "Oben" sein über Ostern, aber ein am Sonntag angerissenes Kreuzband verhindert derzeit, die Wathose anzuziehen, Aufbau und Sitzen im Faltboot und auch über 600 km auf die Kupplung im Auto aufzupassen.

 Evtl. klappts wieder am Wochenende nach Ostern, das ist aber nach derzeitigem Stand auch eher unwahrscheinlich. Ist es denn wirklich schon so gut bei den derzeit doch eher sehr niedrigen Wassertemperaturen?

 Und hast du auch Infos aus der Hohwachter Bucht, ist das dort bezüglich Dorsch ähnlich schleppend, wie in der Lübecker Bucht? Wäre über Infos dankbar!

 Grüße Sven


----------



## blumi (27. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wollte eigentlich auch "Oben" sein über Ostern, aber ein am Sonntag angerissenes Kreuzband verhindert derzeit, die Wathose anzuziehen, Aufbau und Sitzen im Faltboot und auch über 600 km auf die Kupplung im Auto aufzupassen.
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung Sven,

du hast ja ein tolles Ei ins Nest gelegt...#d

Also bis dahin kann man es ja nur hoffen, es wird ja nach Ostern wärmer und dann kann es schon wieder besser laufen...#a
In der Hochwachter Bucht ist Dorsch wieder vereinzelt da.... wir  hatten sie beim Plattfisch Angeln mit Naturköder als Beifang....

Ich schreibe immer mal wieder wenn was geht... 

bis nach Ostern#h


----------



## blumi (27. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

So nun noch schnell der letzte Bericht von Heute früh 7.00 Uhr bis 10.30 Uhr vor der Arbeit nochmal die Restwürmer gebadet

Weißenhaus klasse Wetter kein Nebel am Wasser aber auf der fahrt dort hin:g war ganz alleine da... 

und es war wieder anders...jeden Tag werden die Karten Neu gemischt....|engel: ich liebe diesen Kick....

seht einfach selber...#v


----------



## Nidderauer (28. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Hi Blumi,

vielen Dank für deine Infos. Ist immer toll und extrem hilfreich, wenn man aktuelle Informationen aus erster Hand bekommt, gerade wenn man so weit weg wohnt. Seit es den nahezu einzigartigen Womo-Stellplatz in Heiligenhafen/Steinwarder nicht mehr gibt, der sich prima eignete, um rund um Fehmarn/Ostholstein Angelausflüge zu machen, war ich nicht mehr dort in der Ecke. 

Meck-Pomm ist da leider keine Alternative, da gibt es ja nahezu überhaupt keine Möglichkeiten, mit dem Womo mal außerhalb von einem Campingplatz einen wassernahen Parkplatz zu finden, geschweige denn ein Boot klarzumachen. Da bringt es nix, wenn da offenbar derzeit gefühlt mehr Fisch gefangen wird. 

Für die wenigen Dorsche in der Hohwachter Bucht wurde ja unter anderem auch der "Löschwasserunfall" in einem dänischen Hafen als Ursache in Betracht gezogen (über die Ursache brauchen wir hier aber nicht mehr zu diskutieren), was aber doch auch jetzt schon bald 2 Jahre her ist oder vielleicht sogar noch länger?

War seit dem Verschwinden der Dorsche damals überhaupt mal wieder eine nennenswerte Anzahl an Dorschen dort in der Hohwachter Bucht unterwegs oder läuft das seitdem so extrem schleppend mit nur ganz wenigen Fischen?

Wünsche Dir und allen Mitlesern hier in jedem Fall tolle Fänge zu Ostern und auch für die restliche Frühsaison, bei mir wird das wohl eher nix werden mit Kraxeltouren am steinigen Ufer in den nächsten Wochen

Grüße Sven


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



Ostseesilber schrieb:


> Petri Rolf!
> 
> Welches belly hast du dir gegönnt? Gefällt es dir besser als mit dem kayak?
> 
> ...



Moin Henryk, #h

Habe jetzt ein Guidline Drifter. War die "Jungfernfahrt" damit. Kajak habe ich schweren Herzens verkauft. 
War wirklich klasse damit. Verschiedene Umstände führten zu dem wirklich schweren Entschluss.


----------



## Serdo (30. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Ist ja witzig. Ich bin am Überlegen, vom Belly aufs Kajak umzusteigen. Was hat Dich denn dazu gebracht, den anderen Weg zu gehen?


----------



## mefohunter84 (31. März 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



Serdo schrieb:


> Ist ja witzig. Ich bin am Überlegen, vom Belly aufs Kajak umzusteigen. Was hat Dich denn dazu gebracht, den anderen Weg zu gehen?



Entfernung zur Küste und bedingt durch Lebensumstände weniger Zeit. 
Hätte sonst an meinem Liebling festgehalten. #6


----------



## blumi (9. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Moin Bordies,

 wir waren gestern mal wieder mit dem Bellyboot  On Tour.....#:
 und haben uns für die Plattfische die Zeit genommen....

 Es waren schöne Klieschen #6dabei und es werden immer mehr Butt die unsere Köder sich schmecken lassen.

 Die Butt´s müssen aber noch gute 6 Wochen,

 Futtern nach dem Laichgeschäft sich anfressen.

 Die Butt konnten alle zurückgesetzt werden, der Dorsch war wieder mal nicht da.... 

 Petri Heil


----------



## Kev (11. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

So... ich habs dann auch endlich mal wieder geschafft... War am Montag in der "Plattenbucht" unterwegs, bei traumhaften Bedingungen. Angelzeit ca. 10-15 Uhr. Glatte See und tolle Scheiben bis 45 cm. 
Dank nochmal an smallmouth und alle user hier für Tipps und Unterstützung!!!


----------



## Kaschi (11. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Hiho mal ne frage bis zu welcher Windstärke fahrt ihr mit euren BB auf die Ostsee ?
Gruß Kaschi


----------



## banzinator (11. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

2
Gibt genug Angeltage im Jahr, da brauch man nicht bei jedem Wetter los.


----------



## Smallmouth (11. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



Kev schrieb:


> So... ich habs dann auch endlich mal wieder geschafft... War am Montag in der "Plattenbucht" unterwegs, bei traumhaften Bedingungen. Angelzeit ca. 10-15 Uhr. Glatte See und tolle Scheiben bis 45 cm.
> Dank nochmal an smallmouth und alle user hier für Tipps und Unterstützung!!!



Ja Petri, man muss nur los dann klapp es auch
mit den Fischen . Freut mich das unsere Tipps 
erfolgreich umgesetzt werden konnten.


----------



## Smallmouth (11. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



Kaschi schrieb:


> Hiho mal ne frage bis zu welcher Windstärke fahrt ihr mit euren BB auf die Ostsee ?
> Gruß Kaschi



Am besten bei Ententeich , ansonsten auflandig Max. 3 bis 4
Sonst wird’s ungemütlich , ablandig je nach dem wie viel Abdeckung man z.B. durch ein Steiufer hat , aber bei einer 4 bft
ist dann auch Schluss. Wichtig ist wenn möglich nicht alleine .


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (11. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

.. wenn kleine weiße Schaumkronen auf den Wellen zu sehen sind, 3 bft und diese sich verstärken 4 bft, dann ist es für Kleinboote ( Schlauchboot, Belly) schon ein Zeichen festen Boden unter den Füssen zu bekommen.

Und wie Smallmouth es schreibt....
Wichtig ist wenn möglich nicht alleine!


----------



## Kev (12. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



Kaschi schrieb:


> Hiho mal ne frage bis zu welcher Windstärke fahrt ihr mit euren BB auf die Ostsee ?
> Gruß Kaschi



Ich nur bis Stärke 2. Das ist ablandig ein glatter Ententeich und auflandig glatt bis leicht gekräuseltes Wasser. Man könnte sicherlich auch locker bei 3 raus, hab mir aber mal die 2 als persönliches Limit gesetzt.


----------



## Kaschi (12. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## blumi (23. April 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Moin Moin,

es war mal wieder soweit die Dorsche sind da...|welcome:
Es war ein schöner Abend mit dem rauhen Gesell#6....


----------



## mefohunter84 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

So die Tour ist auch schon wieder rum. 
Positiv war, daß ich gut gefangen habe. Kleine Dorsche in der Morgendämmerung vom Strand. Anschließend gleiche Größe vom Belly Boat. Fangtiefe zwischen 4,5 bis 7 m.
Einen habe ich entnommen.  Mit 65 cm ein Drillspaß pur an der 30 gr. Rute! 

Negativ: Nach 4 h ließ ein Schlauch Luft ab!!! 
Das ging recht schnell. In gut 10 Minuten war der Schlauch ohne Druck. 
Also schnell die gut 300 m Richtung Land. Dabei (natürlich) den Blinker weiter geworfen. Bei 4m Tiefe, der kupferne Möre Silda war nur 10 m von mir entfernt schon an der Oberfläche, ein mächtiger Wasserschwall und ein Schlag in der Rute! 
Und dann...  Weg war die große Meerforelle. Haste kein Glück, kommt das Pech noch dazu.
Aber...
Ich erreichte dank der insgesamt 6 Luftkammern, sicher das Land! Und das ist mit Sicherheit das Beste bei der Tour gewesen! 

Tl Rolf  

*Bilder gibt es hier *
*https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=337611&page=3*


----------



## Heilbutt (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

#6tolle Bilder#6

Das mit dem Loch im Schlauch iss natürlich Mist!
Wäre einer der Gründe warum ich eher mit einem SOT liebäugeln würde.
Andererseits: Bei so nem Ententeichwetter, schön ruhig, ist das Gefühl beim angeln, weil man ja quasi "im" Wasser sitzt bestimmt nen Tick "bewegender" ?!?:q

Gruß

Holger


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



Heilbutt schrieb:


> #6tolle Bilder#6
> 
> Das mit dem Loch im Schlauch iss natürlich Mist!
> Wäre einer der Gründe warum ich eher mit einem SOT liebäugeln würde.
> ...



Stimmt Holger. #6 Aber mit meinem Kajak war das auch immer super. #6 Und so eine "Panne" habe ich das erste mal gehabt. Braucht man auch nicht wirklich. Seit 2000 hatte ich ein RT V-Form. Nie einen Defekt gehabt- Allerdings hat das Guidline Drifter mehrere Kammer, so daß es in diesem Fall sogar mein Glück war. Hoffentlich sind die Nähte nicht allgemein bei dem BB so anfällig.


----------



## Dr. Komix (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Hi,

Jemand am Samstag in OH unterwegs?
Möchte nicht allein auf den Teich wegen der Sicherheit.


Tight Lines


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26458 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

moin, Prognosen sind ja gut, geht irgendjemand im Moment auf Platte? Und wenn ja wo könnte man im Moment hin als Kayake|kopfkrat


----------



## Martyin84 (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Moin,war vor 3Tagen in Rerik am Strand, genau neben der Seebrücke., 2Platten und 3 kleinere Dorsche, ab 23uhr war schluss mit den Bissen. Also mit Kayak geht bestimmt noch mehr.


----------



## Dr. Komix (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Jemand am Samstag in OH unterwegs?
> Möchte nicht allein auf den Teich wegen der Sicherheit.
> ...




War alleine mit einigen Bootsanglern im Wasser.
Ist schon merkwürdig warum die sich 20m neben mich stellen müssen, obwohl sie ein Motor haben.

Es sind bis 12.00h 10 kleine Dorsche geworden, eine Alulatte und viele Aussteiger.


----------



## maki1980 (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Moin zusammen,

 ist keiner von Euch auf dem Wasser?


----------



## maki1980 (7. August 2018)

*AW: Aktuelle Fänge Bellyboot/Kajak 2018*

Hallo zusammen,

 ich war in den letzten 14 Tagen ab und zu vor Kegnaes mit dem Kajak zum "Buttlöffeln". Sobald die Sonne unterging gab es eigentlich kein Halten mehr.  Bei 12 Metern brauchte es keine Stunde und es gab genug Scholle zum Braten.


----------



## tomats (14. Oktober 2018)

Und? Geht schon was vom Bellyboot auf Dorsch?


----------



## blumi (16. Februar 2020)

Moin moin, es wird mal wieder mehr berichtet 2020 es läuft....

Es ging gleich los am 1.1.2020 auf Plattfische sind wir heiß mehr Zeit zum angeln nimmt man sich vor....

Es war am Nachmittag von 14:30 Uhr bis 17:00 Uhr... mit Seeringler und Buttlöffelmontage....


----------



## blumi (16. Februar 2020)

Das war schon schwer am 5.01.2020 war der gleiche Spot dann mal dran von 13:30 Uhr bis 16:30 Uhr....

es war die erste halbe Stunde nichts dann wurden sie gefunden und mit der Markerboje nach und nach gefunden....

Das war ein schöner Nachmittag


----------



## blumi (16. Februar 2020)

Moin Moin, dann war es länger ruhig die Zeit war nicht da...
aber dann habe ich mir am 25.01.2020 den Vormittag genommen und bin von 9:30 Uhr bis 11:30 mal bis zum Mittag los die erste halbe Stunde kein Fisch dann ging es so schnell und es wurde auf beide Ruten gefangen und das in kurzer Zeit.... es sind alles Klieschen in der letzten Zeit ist die Scholle zum laichen.....  doch ein Goldbutt seht ihr auf dem Bild war dabei....


----------



## blumi (16. Februar 2020)

Dann bin ich mit dem rauhen Gesell nochmal los an unserem alten Spot wir wollten es früh probieren da es immer am Nachmittag nicht
so lief....

Also Sonntag 26.01.2020 früh hoch und um 8.30 Uhr auf dem Wasser bis 12:30 Uhr es lief nicht zusammen es war auch schlechtes Wetter, viel Wind von der Seite und Strömung es war mehr drin dachten wir....


----------



## blumi (16. Februar 2020)

Moin es waren Sturmtage aber es ging am 28.1.2020 nochmal schnell nach der Arbeit 15:30 Uhr bis 17:30 Uhr los Restwürmer verangeln..... waren ja noch reichlich Seeringler über vom Sonntag... die halten sich Top Köder von Angeln und Meh/er an der Lohmühle....

Wir hatten es nicht leicht Wind von der Seite.... seht selber ...


----------



## blumi (16. Februar 2020)

Moin Moin, es war wieder mal Strumzeit und es ging einfach nicht...

... doch es war möglich am Freitag Mittag mit dem rauhen Gesell nach der Arbeit los 1 Bft den ganzen Tag.... ab zu unserm Spot das muss doch mal besser werden....

von 13:30 Uhr im Wasser bis 17:30 Uhr erst war noch bisschen Wind eine 2 Bft aber es wurde windstill ab 14:30 Uhr bis zum Abend... es wurde gesucht hier mal eine Kliesche da eine aber die Zeit lief, es war nicht nur gefühlt ein Fisch in der Stunde...

es war aber mal entspannt auf dem Wasser zu paddeln.... trotzdem ordentlich Strecke gemacht sie wollten nicht fressen... oder es sind keine mehr da...


----------



## Timo.Keibel (16. Februar 2020)

@blumi Petri zu deinen Belly-Butts! Steht dieses Jahr bei mir auch mal wieder auf dem Plan: eine Belly Boat Tour!


----------



## blumi (16. Februar 2020)

Moin Timo, ja wir lassen die Dorsche einfach mal in ruhe und die Platten machen richtig Spaß wenn man sie gefunden hat dazu die Markerboje dabai dann kannst du die stelle in ruhe noch paar mal anfahren... Die Butt sind ja zum laichen kommen schon im März, April zurück.... es ist aber auch warm das Wassser 6 Grad die Ostsee nicht kälter geworden das bringt die Fische auch aus dem tritt es ist alles anders... ich glaube die Klieschen sind auch schon zum laichen....

Petri Heil wenn es los geht.


----------



## blumi (5. März 2020)

Moin Moin, 

die letzten Tage waren keine Klieschen mehr da Dorsche sind viele unterwegs alle Größen dabei.... 
gestern bei Top Wetter mal mit Würmer probiert es war schwer ein großer Butt 48cm... sonst nur Dorsche


----------



## blumi (5. März 2020)

gestern die Dorsche gehen lieber auf Gummifisch und Fliege ich habe die letzte Std. nochmal umgestellt und zwei schöne Leos +60cm gepickt von 17 Uhr bis 18Uhr


----------



## tomats (23. März 2020)

Super Fänge, Petri!
Sitze auch schon in den Startlöchern, hoffentlich dürfen wir Angler wenigstens noch an die Küste fahren.
Oder gibt es dort auch schon Kontrollen und Absperrungen?
Gruß T.


----------



## tomats (11. April 2020)

So, am Karfreitag endlich mal losgekommen.
Ursprünglich wollten wir in Dahmeshöved aufs Riff, aber der Wind war doch stärker als Vorhersage und dazu kräftige Strömung,
deshalb vom TP aus ins Wasser. In der Ferne zwei weitere BB-Angler, die sich Richtung Riff herübertreiben ließen.
Wassertemperatur 7 Grad, geangelt von 10.30 - 12.30 Uhr, vor der grünen Kante dann ein 55er Dorsch, das war´s.
Gruß T.


----------

